# Probably my last fish in the surf till Spring



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Sandbridge on Saturday….20 incher


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice fish! - what did you catch him on? Thanks for the report


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

fresh shrimp tipped with shrimp fish bite


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

nice...


----------



## Paranoid (12 mo ago)

Nice. Looking forward to fishing Sandbridge in the coming years. Just bought a seasonal rental down there.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice catch! 

I’m probably done until fall myself.

Von


----------

